# Frequentare qualcuno/qualcosa



## ragazza77

Ciao! I am new, I speak italian, but not fluently. I recently started spending time with an italian guy - he says he was to "frequentar" me? 

Does that mean date? hang out? 

I have only heard frequentare used when referring to universita'. 

Any help here would be great so I know if I am dating him!!!


----------



## Raphillon

Yes, you are right. He wants to date you. 

This is a very "gentleman" way to ask, anyway


----------



## ragazza77

Grazie! 

That is nice to know it is the gentlemenly way to ask a girl if she wants to date you. 

he gets extra points for this!


----------



## Silvia

ragazza77 said:
			
		

> Ciao! I am new, I speak italian, but not fluently. I recently started spending time with an italian guy - he says he was to "frequentar" me?
> 
> Does that mean date?


Not necessarily. You can frequentare someone or a group of people, that means to hang out with them, without further purposes. When it's related to two people seeing one another and going out together, it usually implies that you want to get to know the other person.

A = Come va con Mario?
B = Niente. Ci frequentiamo... per ora, ma niente di più.


----------



## ragazza77

now i am more confused than when i started! maybe it is regional - he is from the piemonte.....

Booohhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## ragazza77

but i guess iw ill know if he means dating pretty soon! 

he he


----------



## Silvia

You have to frequentare someone before knowing it


----------



## AlxGrim

I'll try to summarize:

. Frequentare un gruppo di amici (to spend time/to hang out/to go out with)
. Frequentare una scuola (to attend)
. Frequentare una ragazza (to date)


----------



## Raphillon

Well it depends on how he said it: if he asked if you want to "frequentare" him (not including anybody else) then he definitely means he want to date. It could still not be a big deal anyway, it sounds like going out somewere to get you both to better know each other.

Well, I'm not him, obviously, but I would not ask a girl out if I'm not interested in her.....

Good luck


----------



## aqidah

Frequentarsi, basically means 'to socialize'.

Marco frequenta personaggi dell'alta' societa.
Marco socialize with personalities of the elite of society.

There is no romance involve in the verb 'frequentare' and it is not specifically used for a date. (appuntamento). It is quite the opposite.
Frequentare is regrading to friendship.

Gli amici si frequentano.


----------



## sweet_cate

Alessandro e Raphillon approved.

A parte l'uso generico del verbo, se questo verbo è indirizzato specificamente ad una persona sola, indica sicuramente di voler passare del tempo solo e soltanto con quella persona.

Con tutte le  deduzioni successive .. ))

Ciao.


----------



## jonty

Hi all I am new to this I am Jonty please could someone help me in a message I was sent it said continuare a frequentarci? please could someone help me and translate
thankyou and merry christmas


----------



## Sorcha

It means 'continue to see eachother', depends on the nature of your relationship previously what it specifically means.

Sorcha


----------



## jonty

*T*hanks very much in this message it didn*'*t say frequentare it said frequentarci does it mean the same frequentare and frequentarci??


----------



## Paulfromitaly

jonty said:


> *T*hanks very much in this message it didn*'*t say frequentare it said frequentarci does it mean the same frequentare and frequentarci??



The "each other" part is the translation of the "ci".


----------



## maxim79

So,Let me understand please..
If I'm going out with a girl I can say Both "I'm dating with her" and "I'm hangin' out her"???
Or Do I better use "I'm hangin' around with her"..
In brief..
To Attend = for "Courses,Gym..or Something else"
To hang out at = for place I guess..More or less like To attend...
To Date is for relationships..
What's the difference between Hang out and Hang around with?

Sorry about that


----------



## underhouse

La mia domanda si riallacia a quella, rimasta senza risposta, di maxim79.

La moglie di Berlusconi recentemente ha dichiarato:

_Non posso stare con un uomo che frequenta le minorenni._

Io avrei tradotto questa frase così:

_I can't live with a man who hangs around with under age girls._

Poi leggo un giornale inglese, che, riportando la notizia, ha tradotto in questo modo:

_I can't stay with a man who hangs out with under age girls._

A questo punto mi chiedo se "to hang around with" e "to hang out with" siano intercambiabili (hanno lo stesso significato) o se i madrelingua avvertano una qualche differenza tra i due.
E nella frase in questione, quale sarebbe meglio usare?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## randomfuoco

Si, l'hai tradotto bene underhouse. Hanno lo stesso significato in inglese, tranne la frase "hang out" ha un senso di un rapporto piu' reciprico. Cioe' qualcuno che "hangs around someone" potrebbe essere un tipo losco che non e' veramente benvenuto anche se non evitato. "Hang out" implica che il rapporto e' mutuo. Infatti penso che la tua traduzione va meglio. Pero' tutto sommato, sono essenzialmente interscambiabili.


----------



## novizio

maxim79 said:


> So,Let me understand please..
> If I'm going out with a girl I can say Both "I'm dating with her" and "I'm hangin' out her"??? *"I'm going out with her", 'We are dating", "we are going out". "hanging out together" is a less committed way of saying "we are spending a lot of free time together"*
> Or Do I better use "I'm hangin' around with her"..
> In brief..
> To Attend = for "Courses,Gym..or Something else" *+ plays, shows, lectures. One can also "attend to" other matters, ecc.*
> To hang out at = for place I guess..More or less like To attend...
> To Date is for relationships..
> What's the difference between Hang out and Hang around with?* Depends on the context. Often they are very similar but you might say "the neighborhood cat keeps hanging around (me)", this is not interchangeable with " I'm hanging out with the neighborhood cat"*
> 
> Sorry about that


----------



## underhouse

randomfuoco said:


> Si, l'hai tradotto bene underhouse. Hanno lo stesso significato in inglese, tranne la frase "hang out" ha un senso di un rapporto piu' reciprico. Cioe' qualcuno che "hangs around someone" potrebbe essere un tipo losco che non e' veramente benvenuto anche se non evitato. "Hang out" implica che il rapporto e' mutuo. Infatti penso che la tua traduzione va meglio. Pero' tutto sommato, sono essenzialmente interscambiabili.


 
Però credo che "to hang around someone" sia diverso da "to hang around *with* someone" (come ho scritto sopra).
Non è così?


----------



## randomfuoco

Beh... si. Pero' "hang around" sempre mi da il sentimento di _indugiare_ anche quando usato con "with", sebbene sia molto meno. Questo non e' una cosa esatta, solo i miei sentimenti. Altri potrebbero sentirsi in un modo diverso. 

Per esempio, se telefonasse ad un amico per frequentarci, non direi "do you want to hang around with me on saturday?". Invece direi "Do you want to hang out on saturday?"

Edit: Ho usato bene _frequentarci_ qui, o ho sbagliato qualcosa? Voglio imparare questa parola.


----------



## Odysseus54

randomfuoco said:


> Beh... si. Pero' "hang around" sempre mi da il sentimento di _indugiare_ anche quando usato con "with", sebbene sia molto meno. Questo non e' una cosa esatta, solo i miei sentimenti. Altri potrebbero sentirsi in un modo diverso.
> 
> Per esempio, se telefonasse ad un amico per frequentarci, non direi "do you want to hang around with me on saturday?". Invece direi "Do you want to hang out on saturday?"
> 
> Edit: Ho usato bene _frequentarci_ qui, o ho sbagliato qualcosa? Voglio imparare questa parola.




Frequentarsi indicates a prolonged activity.  You would not "frequentare" someone for an afternoon or an evening.

It is really the same as the English " to frequent " which the Merriam Webster on line tells me means " to associate with... often or habitually "

So, when B.'s wife says " frequenta le diciottenni " she means " he associates with eighteen year old girls "  - let anybody draw their own conclusions.

" Frequento un sacerdote "  " Frequento un club di scacchi "  " Frequento il bar di via Torino "   " Frequento la Milena da tre anni "  -  it only means "frequenting" all these people and places, and any other meaning would be in the context.


If you want to translate " hangs out " , direi che " va in giro con " to " si fa vedere in giro con" would work.

If you want to translate "dates" , with its possible implied meaning of more or less committal sexual activities, you would start with a non-commital "esce con" , all the way to the more specific " sta insieme con "  ( similar to going steady ).


----------



## rrose17

To hang around with and to hang out with are pretty much the same.
To hang around someone can imply that it is one way and the feelings are not mutual. 
He's always hanging around me. Doesn't he have any of his own friends?
Yeah we're friends, he hangs around with me all the time. (Although more common, I believe, would be to say he hangs out with me...)


----------



## randomfuoco

Ok grazie Odysseus. This clarifies the use for me.


----------



## rafanadal

How would you guys translate:
"Il negozio è frequentato assiduamente da ragazzi appassionati di musica rock".
The shop is....by young rock music fans".
I read somewhere:
"Rock music fans haunt the shop"
but the sentence is slightly changed.


----------



## rrose17

rafanadal said:


> How would you guys translate:
> "Il negozio è frequentato assiduamente da ragazzi appassionati di musica rock".
> The shop is....by young rock music fans".
> I read somewhere:
> "Rock music fans haunt the shop"
> but the sentence is slightly changed.


 You could say that or more likely
The shop is a favourite of/among young rock fans.
The shop is always full of young rock fans.


----------



## tedgale

The formal expression is "The shop is patronized by...". 
However, when you are talking about young rock fans, (some of whom may not be customers at all but merely people "hanging out" at the shop), "patronized" sounds wrong. 
Rrose's suggestions are good.


----------



## TimLA

rafanadal said:


> "Il negozio è frequentato assiduamente da ragazzi appassionati di musica rock".
> The shop is....by young rock music fans".


 
I like the other suggestions, they are natural and common.
But I'm a sucker for the literal, so you might rarely hear

"The shop is frequented by young rock music fans."

It would be understood, but can have a slightly negative nuance,
and you might hear it in police lingo.


----------



## tedgale

Yes, I think of "frequented by homeless people", "frequented by drug dealers", "frequented by paedophiles" etc.


----------



## underhouse

Forse potresti dire:

_The shop is very popular with young rock music fans._


----------



## NewYorktoLA

If it's a place that young people visit a lot, I might also say

A lot of young rock music fans _hang out there.  It's a popular hang out._
(if I want to say that they spend a lot of time at the store;  they don't necessarily have to buy anything)


----------



## rafanadal

I best like "it's a popular hangout" 
Thank you all guys!


----------



## You little ripper!

rafanadal said:


> How would you guys translate:
> "Il negozio è frequentato assiduamente da ragazzi appassionati di musica rock".
> The shop is....by young rock music fans".
> I read somewhere:
> "Rock music fans haunt the shop"
> but the sentence is slightly changed.


'Haunt' used as a noun sounds better in that sentence.

*The shop is a popular haunt for rock music fans.
* 
Haunt
_a place frequently visited_


----------

